
SFPD Park Station Begins Pointless Harassment of Bike Commuters - protomyth
http://sf.streetsblog.org/2015/08/05/sfpd-park-station-begins-pointless-harassment-of-bike-commuters/
======
jmcguckin
I see these idiots blow through stop signs all the time. It's about time the
police enforce the law.

~~~
dalke
This article isn't about someone "blowing though stop signs", as "blowing"
usually implies something faster than a rolling stop.

Further, even if my definition is wrong, one of the complaints is that the
police are being far more strict on bicycles than cars. For example, here is a
SF news report of car operators "blowing" though stop signs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwNiYbUwQ70](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwNiYbUwQ70)
. In
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IWiKYSCiJE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IWiKYSCiJE)
you can see many rolling stops and only one legal stops.

So certainly, enforce the laws - but don't discriminate. If bikes and cars are
equal under the law then they should be treated as equals.

